# Read Any Good Books?



## Twig Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Wanted to share with yall a name of a great book I just finished. Its called ON THE EDGE OF NOWHERE Its a true story of a guy born to an indian and a white man who grows up in Alaska and all the trial and tribulations he and his family go through. 

I love outdoor adventure books if anyone has any good suggestions.

Twig Man


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 5, 2012)

another great book and probably my favorite of all time is A LAND REMEMBERED. By Patrick Smith. This is a book about growing up in Florida when it was nothing but swamps and timber. You will not be able to put this one down


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2012)

I love to read just haven't had the time in years. My favorite book in that genre and really one of my all time favorite is The Frontiersman by Allan Eckert. Based on the life of Simon Kenton a contemporary of Daniel Boone and other frontiesman who may have become popular, but they could not stand in his shoes. 

The escapades and accomplishments of his life would be hard to make up as fiction and be believed. I read the book in my late 20s and still think of him often. The book is a very long read but like the one you mention, impossible to put down once begun. 

Nice topic John.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been reading Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal by Ayn Rand... It's not exactly light reading, but I find the subject matter interesting. I wish I had more time to read!


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Kevin, It sounds like my kind of book. I am going to order it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I love outdoor adventure books if anyone has any good suggestions.
> 
> Twig Man



If you want outdoor/adventure/history , thats my thing.
Some of the best I have ever read;

"Comanches, the History of a People" by T.R. Fehrenbach. If you like this one, read everything T.R. Fehrenbach ever wrote and you wont be disappointed.

"A Journey Through Texas, or A Saddle Trip on the Western Frontier" by Frederick Law Olmsted. This was written as a travel piece for an eastern newspaper in 1856-1857. Its the account of Frederick Olmsted traveling through Texas on horseback just before the Civil War. The observations paint a picture of life in those days that isnt that well documented in other places.

"Captured by the Indians, 15 Firsthand Accounts 1750-1870" by Frederick Drimmer

"Nine Years Among the Indians, 1870-1879; The Story of the captivity and life of a Texan Among the Indians" by Herman Lehmann

"Desperate Journeys, Abandoned Souls: True Stories of Castaways and Other Survivors" by Edward Leslie


"Geronimo: His Own Story" by Geronimo (written down by SM Barrett.

"Life of Blackhawk" by Blackhawk. A biography and history of the Fox and Sauk Nation.

"Bravos of the West" (originally titled "Death of the Bravos") by John Myers Myers. This is one of the best books ever written. The story of the Western Fur Trade from beginning to End, and the life and death of some of the most colorful critters called Mountain Men.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 5, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I love outdoor adventure books if anyone has any good suggestions.
> ...



Thanks Ryan I will be reading some of these


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks Ryan I will be reading some of these



Every one of them is worth it.
I added all 4 books you guys recommended to my cart on Amazon. Might be awhile until I can afford to checkout though


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2012)

If you know anything about Ayn, it should be no surprise to you that since her first writings and tutelage of Alan Greenspan in his youth, there have been more presidents of the "USA" than Chairmans of the "Federal Reserve". 

Andrew Jackson gave us fair warning and we betrayed that truth as an informed nation. I would count my soul well spent to guard "Old Hickory's" rotten bones in his dirty grave for eternity - by comparison to laud any of her "Objectivismist" notions. 

Atlas Shrugged was written by an very intelligent ex-Fabianist that helped launch many unintentional consequences on our society. Damn good novel, that's what makes them worth reading on their face.

"Never judge a book by it's cover"


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I've read and re-read everything Rand published. 
she was extremely prescient. 
While I haven't read everything Robert Service wrote, anyone who enjoys reading about rugged personalities persevering through adversity with humor, and a definite lack of grace, should read some of his works about his time in the Yukon.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 6, 2012)

The last book I've been reading is about training my 4 month old beagles. Unfortunately they didn't read the book:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 6, 2012)

well I ordered THE FRONTIERSMAN and DESPERATE JOURNEY. Can't wait for them to come in.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2012)

John make sure you have a free weekend when you start The Frontiersman. And if you want to read the most incredible tale of survival - one that would be totally unbelievable if there had not been so many witnesses, read this one. 

I've read it twice. I've read Frontiersman twice over the years and Fingerprints of the Gods four times. I do no think Fingerprints of the Gods would be your cup of tea but certainly no one who enjoys a good read will be able to put down the story of Shackleton. Even just the one leg of his trip to South Georgia Island was incredible by itself, but it was just a small leg of their return from certain death had they not been able to make it. 

Now you're going to get many referrals but Shackleton is a MUST read. I'll mail it to you don't buy one.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> John make sure you have a free weekend when you start The Frontiersman. And if you want to read the most incredible tale of survival - one that would be totally unbelievable if there had not been so many witnesses, read this one.
> 
> I've read it twice. I've read Frontiersman twice over the years and Fingerprints of the Gods four times. I do no think Fingerprints of the Gods would be your cup of tea but certainly no one who enjoys a good read will be able to put down the story of Shackleton. Even just the one leg of his trip to South Georgia Island was incredible by itself, but it was just a small leg of their return from certain death had they not been able to make it.
> 
> Now you're going to get many referrals but Shackleton is a MUST read. I'll mail it to you don't buy one.



I have got to read that one for sure. Kevin I will buy it because I like to send books to my dad to read.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2012)

Whatever you prefer but it wasn't a loan offer I was going to give you the book. But it may be rather tattered so maybe a new one might be best. Mine has been read probably 5 times total by me and family.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 6, 2012)

Well Kevin thats mighty nice! That would be super. Once I read a good book I send to my dad and he will appreciate it too!


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 6, 2012)

Kevin, if you enjoyed the Shackleton story that much, you would probably like the Desperate Journeys book. Its a collection of unbelievable stories going back to the 1500s. All of them survived just by being too damn stubborn and tough to die, no other real reason. The stories are well told with a twisted sense of humor. 
I recall one of the stories of a lone survivor from a shipwreck. He managed to find a desert island, really a sandy shallow spot just over sea level with no plants, no water, no shade. He survived on the only thing there was, sea turtles and crustaceans. He ate them raw and drank the turtles blood for fluid, then used the shells to collect rainwater.
Three years alone then one day the sun came up, and there was someone else on the island, another lone survivor from another shipwreck. They both thought the other was a Devil and fled their separate ways, but eventually started talking. For a month they were the best of friends, and then some little argument got out of control and they stayed there 3 or 4 more years and never talked again


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 6, 2012)

Twig Man, like you, I enjoy outdoors adventure type books so I'll be checking out the first one you mentioned.

A series that I like is a series written by C.J. Box. They are outdoorsy mysteries about a Wyoming Game Warden named Joe Pickett. Ive read all but the last 2. Just waiting for them to be released in paperback. Lol, yeah I know, I'm cheap. If I remember correctly, the first one in the series is called Open Season, if your interested. Actually, if you think you would be interested, you could have my copies. I have the first 8 or 10 in the series.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Kevin, if you enjoyed the Shackleton story that much, you would probably like the Desperate Journeys book. Its a collection of unbelievable stories going back to the 1500s. All of them survived just by being too damn stubborn and tough to die, no other real reason. The stories are well told with a twisted sense of humor.
> I recall one of the stories of a lone survivor from a shipwreck. He managed to find a desert island, really a sandy shallow spot just over sea level with no plants, no water, no shade. He survived on the only thing there was, sea turtles and crustaceans. He ate them raw and drank the turtles blood for fluid, then used the shells to collect rainwater.
> Three years alone then one day the sun came up, and there was someone else on the island, another lone survivor from another shipwreck. They both thought the other was a Devil and fled their separate ways, but eventually started talking. For a month they were the best of friends, and then some little argument got out of control and they stayed there 3 or 4 more years and never talked again



Ryan that's definitely my kind of read. I don't know when I'll get time but I just found a used one on amazon for $6.87 and bought it. Thanks for the heads up I love that kind of read. After I bought it I noticed this one. Sounds fascinating too but I'll hold off for now I have enough on my plate lol.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 6, 2012)

Per the discussion here, you guys might enjoy 'Men To Match My Mountains' by Irving Stone. Highly readable settlement of the West.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 6, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Twig Man, like you, I enjoy outdoors adventure type books so I'll be checking out the first one you mentioned.
> 
> A series that I like is a series written by C.J. Box. They are outdoorsy mysteries about a Wyoming Game Warden named Joe Pickett. Ive read all but the last 2. Just waiting for them to be released in paperback. Lol, yeah I know, I'm cheap. If I remember correctly, the first one in the series is called Open Season, if your interested. Actually, if you think you would be interested, you could have my copies. I have the first 8 or 10 in the series.



If you are going to get one be sure to get A LAND REMEMBERED by Patrick Smith. It is the best one. He also wrote one called THE RIVER IS HOME. Thanks so much for your offer let me pay the shipping.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a good one Kevin, added it to the "Wishlist" for my next order. 
Desperate Journeys and Abandoned Souls is about 600 pages, should keep you busy for awhile.
The real story of Robinson Crusoe (the guy Crusoe was based on) is one of the stories in there.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I have started on THE FRONTIERSMAN and DESPERATE JOURNEYS and I am enjoying them both very much! Thanks for the reccomendations.

Twig


----------



## CodyS (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't remember the last time I read a book, I'm way too slow of a reader and inpatient and easily distractible, I can just handle a long forum post 

am I the only person who just waited for the Harry Potter movies to come out? :i_dunno: :lolol:


----------



## BarbS (Jun 13, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Don't remember the last time I read a book, I'm way too slow of a reader and inpatient and easily distractible, I can just handle a long forum post
> 
> am I the only person who just waited for the Harry Potter movies to come out? :i_dunno: :lolol:



Boy, now There's a generation gap!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Boy, now There's a generation gap!



Pay no attention Cody. What do you expect from a Muggle anyway.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, now There's a generation gap!
> ...



Ha!


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 13, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Per the discussion here, you guys might enjoy 'Men To Match My Mountains' by Irving Stone. Highly readable settlement of the West.



Thanks for the suggestion Barb


----------

